# Setup for a Large Living Room



## justsaykb (Mar 29, 2007)

I am looking for a 5.1 home theater system to complement my Samsung 50" DLP. Initially I was thinking about going with a HTiB with tallboy speakers (no room for bookshelf speakers without mounting) but I'm having second thoughts. It's a long room (21 feet by 15 feet wide) and I'm concerned that the sound from most systems won't be enough to fill the room. I'd like to keep it under $800 because I'd like to get a Blu-Ray player in the near future (staying around $1000). Would I be better with separate components? What suggestions do you have?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $800 thats going to be tough, For a receiver I dont recommend anything less than one that costs around $500 so that leaves you with no money for speakers that would fill that large a space. HTIB systems will not work well at all in a room that large.
You may have to buy one thing at a time ( you will get a much better system if you do it that way) 
For a receiver the Onkyo 706 is a great bargain.
For speakers at a minimum EMP or even better SVSound


----------

